# Emery e Monchi al Psg. E' fatta. Manca solo l'annuncio.



## admin (7 Giugno 2016)

Le notizie riportate ieri sera, da Sky, trovano riscontro su tutti i media europei. Emery è praticamente il nuovo allenatore del Psg. L'accordo, già raggiunto, è su base triennale. Ma c'è una novità: al Psg, insieme ad Emery, si trasferirà anche il DS Monchi. 

E' atteso l'annuncio ufficiale.


----------



## Kaw (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le notizie riportate ieri sera, da Sky, trovano riscontro su tutti i media europei. Emery è praticamente il nuovo allenatore del Psg. L'accordo, già raggiunto, è su base triennale. Ma c'è una novità: al Psg, insieme ad Emery, si trasferirà anche il DS Monchi.
> 
> E' atteso l'annuncio ufficiale.


Rido per non piangere.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Giugno 2016)

Al Khelaifi.


----------



## Dany20 (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le notizie riportate ieri sera, da Sky, trovano riscontro su tutti i media europei. Emery è praticamente il nuovo allenatore del Psg. L'accordo, già raggiunto, è su base triennale. Ma c'è una novità: al Psg, insieme ad Emery, si trasferirà anche il DS Monchi.
> 
> E' atteso l'annuncio ufficiale.


Era troppo bello per essere vero.


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2016)

Rendiamoci conto che ogni estate, ad ogni notizia sulla pseudo cessione della società, escono sempre gli stessi nomi: Emery, Ibrahimovic e co.

Poi, alla fine, ce la prendiamo sempre in quel posto. Ma la colpa è nostra.


----------



## Victorss (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le notizie riportate ieri sera, da Sky, trovano riscontro su tutti i media europei. Emery è praticamente il nuovo allenatore del Psg. L'accordo, già raggiunto, è su base triennale. Ma c'è una novità: al Psg, insieme ad Emery, si trasferirà anche il DS Monchi.
> 
> E' atteso l'annuncio ufficiale.


Piano piano il teatro si sta sgretolando, state pronti.


----------



## Aragorn (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le notizie riportate ieri sera, da Sky, trovano riscontro su tutti i media europei. Emery è praticamente il nuovo allenatore del Psg. L'accordo, già raggiunto, è su base triennale. Ma c'è una novità: al Psg, insieme ad Emery, si trasferirà anche il DS Monchi.
> 
> E' atteso l'annuncio ufficiale.



La sabbia si asciuga e il castello inizia piano piano a crollare.


----------



## Hellscream (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le notizie riportate ieri sera, da Sky, trovano riscontro su tutti i media europei. Emery è praticamente il nuovo allenatore del Psg. L'accordo, già raggiunto, è su base triennale. Ma c'è una novità: al Psg, insieme ad Emery, si trasferirà anche il DS Monchi.
> 
> E' atteso l'annuncio ufficiale.



Io mi faccio sempre la stessa domanda.. ma è un caso che stia crollando tutto il castello proprio dopo Domenica 5 Giugno?


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le notizie riportate ieri sera, da Sky, trovano riscontro su tutti i media europei. Emery è praticamente il nuovo allenatore del Psg. L'accordo, già raggiunto, è su base triennale. Ma c'è una novità: al Psg, insieme ad Emery, si trasferirà anche il DS Monchi.
> 
> E' atteso l'annuncio ufficiale.



Il PSG non cincischia e fa bene!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Giugno 2016)

Questo per me è il segnale peggiore di tutti.
La panchina è il primo tassello che una nuova società si occupa di ricoprire, fondamentale per la ricostruzione tecnica.
Vuol dire che i cinesi non avevano proprio bloccato nessuno, e almeno da questo punto di vista siamo in alto mare.

I nomi rimasti sappiamo esattamente quali sono... Garcia e Pellegrini quelli meno peggio, poi gli innominabili...


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io mi faccio sempre la stessa domanda.. ma è un caso che stia crollando tutto il castello proprio dopo Domenica 5 Giugno?



Potrebbe non esserlo effettivamente....


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Giugno 2016)

The end


----------



## wfiesso (7 Giugno 2016)

Gran colpo del Psg c'é poco altro da aggiungere, dovevano essere nostri a tutti i costi, ma evidentemente brocchi e Galliani sono più che sufficienti... mi sa che il 15 dovrò scusarmi con parecchi utenti a cui ho dato dei gufi... ma proprio tanti...


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le notizie riportate ieri sera, da Sky, trovano riscontro su tutti i media europei. Emery è praticamente il nuovo allenatore del Psg. L'accordo, già raggiunto, è su base triennale. Ma c'è una novità: al Psg, insieme ad Emery, si trasferirà anche il DS Monchi.
> 
> E' atteso l'annuncio ufficiale.



Il PSG non ha problemi. Chiede e compra in un amen. Stop. Noi stiamo vivendo una situazione societaria delicata. Speriamo di chiuderla positivamente. Il resto verrà da sé.


----------



## ps18ps (7 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io mi faccio sempre la stessa domanda.. ma è un caso che stia crollando tutto il castello proprio dopo Domenica 5 Giugno?



bhe ma non penso che il PSG aspettasse la fine delle elezioni amministrative italiane per annunciare eventualmente questi due ingaggi per fare un favore a berlusconi che doveva fare un teatrino per la vendita. Mi sembra esagerato come scenario


----------



## sballotello (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le notizie riportate ieri sera, da Sky, trovano riscontro su tutti i media europei. Emery è praticamente il nuovo allenatore del Psg. L'accordo, già raggiunto, è su base triennale. Ma c'è una novità: al Psg, insieme ad Emery, si trasferirà anche il DS Monchi.
> 
> E' atteso l'annuncio ufficiale.



era una grande idea prenderli entrambi..peccato


----------



## wfiesso (7 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io mi faccio sempre la stessa domanda.. ma è un caso che stia crollando tutto il castello proprio dopo Domenica 5 Giugno?



Nulla é per caso...


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2016)

Ma pensavate davvero che potesse venire da noi?

A prescindere dal resto, appena ho sentito che era entrato in scena il Psg c'ho messo un macigno sopra.

Il Psg ha la più grande società (non solo proprietà) al mondo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Giugno 2016)

purtroppo finché siamo in mano a Berlusconi ogni santissima volta che si va alle elezioni è sempre cosi ... 

presi per il C un altra ennesima volta .


----------



## Crox93 (7 Giugno 2016)

Direi che ora anche i più ottimisti potranno (purtroppo) ricredersi.
E' finita, rimaniamo con Berlusconi per almeno altri 10 anni.


----------



## Butcher (7 Giugno 2016)

Arrivano i cinesi.


----------



## IronJaguar (7 Giugno 2016)

Il Giornale e GDS "Gancikoff e Galliani hanno bloccato Emery", Campopiano "si riparte da Benatia e Emery", ma LOL. 

Emery è un buon tecnico, probabilmente il migliore tra quelli rimasti, peccato.


----------



## wfiesso (7 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Direi che ora anche i più ottimisti potranno (purtroppo) ricredersi.
> E' finita, rimaniamo con Berlusconi per almeno altri 10 anni.



Ormai era nell'aria da almeno 2-3 giorni, é finita


----------



## robs91 (7 Giugno 2016)

Comunque questo qui sarebbe andato al psg anche con i cinesi.Abbiamo zero appeal al momento.


----------



## Hellscream (7 Giugno 2016)

Che poi ricordiamo anche chi è stato il primo credo a parlare di Emery per il Milan in caso di nuova proprietà.. il buon Pasquale.


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Giugno 2016)

Era più difficile Emery che Ibra dai, Cinesi o non Cinesi ci ho sempre creduto poco...
Uno che vince l'EuropaLeague a raffica punta poi ad uno dei primi 5 club al mondo per valore e capacità di investimento, non una società che in ogni caso dovrà ripartire da 0.


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Che poi ricordiamo anche chi è stato il primo credo a parlare di Emery per il Milan in caso di nuova proprietà.. il buon Pasquale.



Si infatti, questo mi farebbe tremare abbastanza se fosse vero


----------



## Gekyn (7 Giugno 2016)

Su Ibra non ci avevo creduto minimamente, su Emery invece ci credevo, peccato, l'importante è la cessione avvenuta quella il resto è tutto in discesa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Giugno 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Era più difficile Emery che Ibra dai, Cinesi o non Cinesi ci ho sempre creduto poco...
> Uno che vince l'EuropaLeague a raffica punta poi ad uno dei primi 5 club al mondo per valore e capacità di investimento, non una società che in ogni caso dovrà ripartire da 0.



Il problema è che le stesse fonti che si considerano imprescindibili per le notizie positive sulla cessione, erano convinte dell'arrivo di Emery.
A questo punto è normale porsi degli interrogativi.


----------



## Crox93 (7 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Ormai era nell'aria da almeno 2-3 giorni, é finita



Io avevo ancora una leggerissima speranza, morta ufficialmente ora.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Giugno 2016)




----------



## Fedeshi (7 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Che poi ricordiamo anche chi è stato il primo credo a parlare di Emery per il Milan in caso di nuova proprietà.. il buon Pasquale.



Se anche fossimo stati già Cinesi se ti avessero chiesto di scegliere tra un Milan Cinese da rifondare e senza Coppe e il PSG che mira a vincere la Champion's League fin da subito tu cosa sceglieresti?


----------



## Hellscream (7 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Se anche fossimo stati già Cinesi se ti avessero chiesto di scegliere tra un Milan Cinese da rifondare e senza Coppe e il PSG che mira a vincere la Champion's League fin da subito tu cosa sceglieresti?



Ovviamente il PSG, ma qua si parlava che lui fosse bloccato, che quindi avesse preso un impegno almeno sulla parola.. Avrebbe dovuto aspettare fino al 15 no? In fondo è solo una settimana.


----------



## ildemone85 (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le notizie riportate ieri sera, da Sky, trovano riscontro su tutti i media europei. Emery è praticamente il nuovo allenatore del Psg. L'accordo, già raggiunto, è su base triennale. Ma c'è una novità: al Psg, insieme ad Emery, si trasferirà anche il DS Monchi.
> 
> E' atteso l'annuncio ufficiale.



vabbè ci vediamo il prossimo anno con la cordata nippocoreana, detto questo sta storia non mi stimola manco più, non guardo skysport24 da un anno e passa, niente interviste post-gara, niente mercato, ecc.. si sta benissimo, me la spasso solo a leggere le scemenze su twitter, fate cosi pure voi e filate liscio, fra 1 settimana il buon campopiano sparirà dalla circolazione, siete stravvisatissimi


----------



## ps18ps (7 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ovviamente il PSG, ma qua si parlava che lui fosse bloccato, che quindi avesse preso un impegno almeno sulla parola.. Avrebbe dovuto aspettare fino al 15 no? In fondo è solo una settimana.



io avevo capito che per campopiano emery era un profilo che piaceva ai cinesi e che era uno dei papabili insieme a pellegrini.


----------



## wfiesso (7 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Se anche fossimo stati già Cinesi se ti avessero chiesto di scegliere tra un Milan Cinese da rifondare e senza Coppe e il PSG che mira a vincere la Champion's League fin da subito tu cosa sceglieresti?



La questione é diversa, qui tutti credevano a Campopiano perché le aveva azzeccate quasi tutte e anche perché ci tranquillizzare con quella sua sicurezza, ora invece il fatto che abbia cannato emery (nonostante lui dicesse che la prima scelta era simeone), e il fatto che di tutte ste notizie terribili non ne abbia smentita nessuna, cosa che puntualmente faceva fino a settimana scorsa, c'è la sta facendo fare sotto non poco... anzi ormai ero talmente rassegnato che non fa neanche così tanto male quanto pensavo


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le notizie riportate ieri sera, da Sky, trovano riscontro su tutti i media europei. Emery è praticamente il nuovo allenatore del Psg. L'accordo, già raggiunto, è su base triennale. Ma c'è una novità: al Psg, insieme ad Emery, si trasferirà anche il DS Monchi.
> 
> E' atteso l'annuncio ufficiale.



Comunque aldilà della trattatica col Consorzio cinese, ho la sensazione che ci terremo Brocchi. Anzi ne sono convinto.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (7 Giugno 2016)

Se manca l'annuncio non è fatto proprio nulla.


----------



## ignaxio (7 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque aldilà della trattatica col Consorzio cinese, ho la sensazione che ci terremo Brocchi. Anzi ne sono convinto.



Preferisco comunque Brocchi a Giampaolo o Montella.


----------



## zamp2010 (7 Giugno 2016)

Ma come si fa a pensare che il miglor scelta e un italmilan con brocchi e non la vendita ai gente ricchi?
Cioe e una cosa cosi stupida solo a scrivere certe cose...


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Giugno 2016)

La settimana è iniziata alla grande:
Inter ceduta a dei miliardari cinesi VERI
Ibra oggi si accasa da altre parti
Emery al PSG

il nano che fa un mezzo infarto (ma non schiatta)

come si usa dire...Mai una gioia


----------



## daframax (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le notizie riportate ieri sera, da Sky, trovano riscontro su tutti i media europei. Emery è praticamente il nuovo allenatore del Psg. L'accordo, già raggiunto, è su base triennale. Ma c'è una novità: al Psg, insieme ad Emery, si trasferirà anche il DS Monchi.
> 
> E' atteso l'annuncio ufficiale.



Anche con l'avvento di una (possibile) nuova proprietà, credo che allo stato attuale i profili emergenti come quello di Emery, di fronte ad una proposta del PSG e quella del possibilfuturibile Milan, non abbiano dubbi.
È la scelta più facile e logica, non c'è da sorprendersi.

Per poter ambire a Emery bisognava che la cessione fosse avvenuta subito dopo la finale di Coppa Italia, in modo da convincerlo prima che altri ci mettessero gli occhi addosso.

Ibra, Emery, Mochi etc etc etc...

Penso che il focus adesso deve essere sulla cessione, è la cosa più importante.
Tanto noi bisogna ripartire da zero, zero spaccato. 
Inutile prendersela per Emery e Ibra


----------



## mistergao (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le notizie riportate ieri sera, da Sky, trovano riscontro su tutti i media europei. Emery è praticamente il nuovo allenatore del Psg. L'accordo, già raggiunto, è su base triennale. Ma c'è una novità: al Psg, insieme ad Emery, si trasferirà anche il DS Monchi.
> 
> E' atteso l'annuncio ufficiale.



Occhio che con Emery (che secondo me non è il top dei top, ma che comunque vale più di Blanc) questi possono puntare seriamente alla vittoria della Champions.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Giugno 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Preferisco comunque Brocchi a Giampaolo o Montella.



Come dire che tra lo sterco di mucca e quello di cavallo preferisco il primo..nel piatto sempre m... ti ritrovi però


----------



## smallball (7 Giugno 2016)

a questo punto resterebbe Pellegrini


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (7 Giugno 2016)

Pare che Blanc beccherà circa 15 milioni di buonuscita


----------



## fra29 (7 Giugno 2016)

Il PSG realizza i nostri sogni.
Per me sto giro è andata. Su Emery c'erano diverse conferme sul fatto che fosse il prescelto dai cinesi. Credo anche fosse stato davvero bloccato (altrimenti il PSG l'avrebbe preso prima). Probabilmente la scadenza era il 15/6 ma qualcosa si è già saputo e a quel punto è stato libero di firmare per il PSG (beato lui).
#gameover sempre più vicino per noi..


----------



## Coripra (7 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il problema è che le stesse fonti che si considerano imprescindibili per le notizie positive sulla cessione, erano convinte dell'arrivo di Emery.
> A questo punto è normale porsi degli interrogativi.



eh sì caro Toby... purtroppo stavolta non riesco a vederla bene neppure io che ci credevo (speravo) assai...


----------



## ignaxio (7 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Come dire che tra lo sterco di mucca e quello di cavallo preferisco il primo..nel piatto sempre m... ti ritrovi però


Almeno è la NOSTRA &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Pare che Blanc beccherà circa 15 milioni di buonuscita



Per loro sono spicci.

Per noi è il buget annuale per il mercato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per loro sono spicci.
> 
> Per noi è il buget annuale per il mercato.



con sta proprietà patetica anche con 200 milioni faremmo schifo comunque...


----------



## Giangy (7 Giugno 2016)

E anche questa è andata... magari Bacca seguirà Emery al PSG


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le notizie riportate ieri sera, da Sky, trovano riscontro su tutti i media europei. Emery è praticamente il nuovo allenatore del Psg. L'accordo, già raggiunto, è su base triennale. Ma c'è una novità: al Psg, insieme ad Emery, si trasferirà anche il DS Monchi.
> 
> E' atteso l'annuncio ufficiale.



Benissimo cosi almeno non devo aspettare, Ibra-Emery-Cinesi, il primo manco ci ho creduto va allo United il secondo va al Psg e i cinesi lasciamo perdere va, non aspetto nessun 15 Giugno per me finisce qui oggi io sinceramente di continuare a farmi prendere in giro non ci sto più, già lo scorso anno con i vari teatrini Kondo, Ancelotti, Bee e co già ero arrivata al limite mo basta.


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] evitiamo provocazioni, che poi si fa caciara!


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2016)

Gli Arabi ragazzi..quanto avrei voluto che Sto EL KHALIFI compresse noi al posto del PSG. Ma vi immaginate questo con noi? Vincerebbe tutte le CL in carrozza.

Ah no.. può gli hanno detto che dovrebbe trattare con berlusconi...


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le notizie riportate ieri sera, da Sky, trovano riscontro su tutti i media europei. Emery è praticamente il nuovo allenatore del Psg. L'accordo, già raggiunto, è su base triennale. Ma c'è una novità: al Psg, insieme ad Emery, si trasferirà anche il DS Monchi.
> 
> E' atteso l'annuncio ufficiale.



.


----------



## Fedeshi (7 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ovviamente il PSG, ma qua si parlava che lui fosse bloccato, che quindi avesse preso un impegno almeno sulla parola.. Avrebbe dovuto aspettare fino al 15 no? In fondo è solo una settimana.



Devo ammettere che su questo punto hai ragione,anch'io ci sono rimasto male quando ho visto questo Topic.

Comunque Campopiano nello specifico aveva parlato di aver bloccato l'allenatore o di essere semplicemente scelto dai Cinesi? 

In effetti ora che mi ricordo,in un suo tweet diceva che il "bloccare" l'allenatore e i giocatori sarebbe avvenuto dopo la firma del preliminare quindi in effetti a detta di Campopiano fino ad oggi c'era stato solo un pour-parler.

Voi ricordate altro?


----------



## ps18ps (7 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Devo ammettere che su questo punto hai ragione,anch'io ci sono rimasto male quando ho visto questo Topic.
> 
> Comunque Campopiano nello specifico aveva parlato di aver bloccato l'allenatore o di essere semplicemente scelto dai Cinesi?
> 
> ...



ricordo anch'io così.


----------



## wfiesso (7 Giugno 2016)

La colpa non é loro, ci credevano (credevamo e speravamo un po tutti), la colpa é a monte, sempre li caschiamo e sempre li ce la prendiamo


----------



## koti (7 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il problema è che le stesse fonti che si considerano imprescindibili per le notizie positive sulla cessione, erano convinte dell'arrivo di Emery.
> A questo punto è normale porsi degli interrogativi.


Come poteva essere già preso se ancora i cinesi non sono diventati proprietari? Gli accordi verbali, lo sappiamo, non valgono nulla. 


Crox93 ha scritto:


> Direi che ora anche i più ottimisti potranno (purtroppo) ricredersi.
> E' finita, rimaniamo con Berlusconi per almeno altri 10 anni.


Non vedo cosa centri questo con la cessione societaria. Solo un malato mentale accetterebbe noi invece che il PSG, cinesi o non cinesi.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Giugno 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Come poteva essere già preso se ancora i cinesi non sono diventati proprietari? Gli accordi verbali, lo sappiamo, non valgono nulla.
> 
> Non vedo cosa centri questo con la cessione societaria. Solo un malato mentale accetterebbe noi invece che il PSG, cinesi o non cinesi.



Senza ombra di dubbio. Fa male dirlo. Ma ora siamo una squadretta. Tra 3-4 anni non lo so. Forse peggio o si ritorna in alto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le notizie riportate ieri sera, da Sky, trovano riscontro su tutti i media europei. Emery è praticamente il nuovo allenatore del Psg. L'accordo, già raggiunto, è su base triennale. Ma c'è una novità: al Psg, insieme ad Emery, si trasferirà anche il DS Monchi.
> 
> E' atteso l'annuncio ufficiale.



*Quotate le news raga!*


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] evitiamo provocazioni, che poi si fa caciara!





wfiesso ha scritto:


> La colpa non é loro, ci credevano (credevamo e speravamo un po tutti), la colpa é a monte, sempre li caschiamo e sempre li ce la prendiamo



Ma io non provoco.

Io non ho mai creduto alla cessione e sono sempre stato attaccato di gufare, di essere pessimista ecc. semplicemente perchè non dicevo quello che la maggior parte voleva leggere ma esprimevo la mia opinione. 

Io spero nella cessione ma, visti gli ultimi avvenimenti, siamo di fronte all'ennesima fregatura del nano (che è riuscito a prendere in giro di nuovo per due anni consecutivi, ancora gente qui sul forum).


----------



## koti (7 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Devo ammettere che su questo punto hai ragione,anch'io ci sono rimasto male quando ho visto questo Topic.
> 
> Comunque Campopiano nello specifico aveva parlato di aver bloccato l'allenatore o di essere semplicemente scelto dai Cinesi?
> 
> ...


Ma poi che significa "bloccare"? Se arriva un'offerta migliore tu scegli quella, te ne freghi delle promesse fatte a voce.


----------



## wfiesso (7 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ma io non provoco.
> 
> Io non ho mai creduto alla cessione e sono sempre stato attaccato di gufare, di essere pessimista ecc. semplicemente perchè non dicevo quello che la maggior parte voleva leggere ma esprimevo la mia opinione.
> 
> Io spero nella cessione ma, visti gli ultimi avvenimenti, siamo di fronte all'ennesima fregatura del nano (che è riuscito a prendere in giro di nuovo per due anni consecutivi, ancora gente qui sul forum).



Sì sì ora mi é ben chiaro che ci speravi, ma che in fondo non ci credevi, ci ha fregati di nuovo


----------



## 666psycho (7 Giugno 2016)

scontato.. Glazie Plesidente! Viva l'italbrocchi!


----------



## Kaw (7 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Io spero nella cessione ma, visti gli ultimi avvenimenti, siamo di fronte all'ennesima fregatura del nano (che è riuscito a prendere in giro di nuovo per due anni consecutivi, ancora gente qui sul forum).


Quoto, ma stavolta è colpa nostra, se ci frega una volta è colpa sua, ma se ci frega due volte...
Ma non ci sarà una terza, dopo questa ha chiuso, ma chiuso per davvero.


Admin ha scritto:


> Le notizie riportate ieri sera, da Sky, trovano riscontro su tutti i media europei. Emery è praticamente il nuovo allenatore del Psg. L'accordo, già raggiunto, è su base triennale. Ma c'è una novità: al Psg, insieme ad Emery, si trasferirà anche il DS Monchi.
> 
> E' atteso l'annuncio ufficiale.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Giugno 2016)

Losico!


----------



## MissRossonera (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le notizie riportate ieri sera, da Sky, trovano riscontro su tutti i media europei. Emery è praticamente il nuovo allenatore del Psg. L'accordo, già raggiunto, è su base triennale. Ma c'è una novità: al Psg, insieme ad Emery, si trasferirà anche il DS Monchi.
> 
> E' atteso l'annuncio ufficiale.



Che dire, beati loro!


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le notizie riportate ieri sera, da Sky, trovano riscontro su tutti i media europei. Emery è praticamente il nuovo allenatore del Psg. L'accordo, già raggiunto, è su base triennale. Ma c'è una novità: al Psg, insieme ad Emery, si trasferirà anche il DS Monchi.
> 
> E' atteso l'annuncio ufficiale.



Sono curioso di vedere ora il mercato del PSG con Unay.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Giugno 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma poi che significa "bloccare"? Se arriva un'offerta migliore tu scegli quella, te ne freghi delle promesse fatte a voce.



Dai siamo seri questa è una mazzata..Emery coi cinesi era dato per certo o quasi..adesso non mettiamoci a dire "Eh ma se arriva il PSG..."...anche per Dani Alves è spuntato il PSG ma era in parola coi gobbi e infatti andrà lì...


----------



## Doctore (7 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dai siamo seri questa è una mazzata..Emery coi cinesi era dato per certo o quasi..adesso non mettiamoci a dire "Eh ma se arriva il PSG..."...anche per Dani Alves è spuntato il PSG ma era in parola coi gobbi e infatti andrà lì...



dagli stessi che inneggiano all italmilan...


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Giugno 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> dagli stessi che inneggiano all italmilan...



A me pareva che tutti fossero concordi compreso sto campopiano che sa tutto..


----------



## sballotello (7 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dai siamo seri questa è una mazzata..Emery coi cinesi era dato per certo o quasi..adesso non mettiamoci a dire "Eh ma se arriva il PSG..."...anche per Dani Alves è spuntato il PSG ma era in parola coi gobbi e infatti andrà lì...



è innegabile


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dai siamo seri questa è una mazzata..Emery coi cinesi era dato per certo o quasi..adesso non mettiamoci a dire "Eh ma se arriva il PSG..."...anche per Dani Alves è spuntato il PSG ma era in parola coi gobbi e infatti andrà lì...



Quotone.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Giugno 2016)

Si perde troppo tempo per tutto. Al Khelaifi è una che non le manda a dire, vuole una cosa va e se la prende. Ha preso il miglior allenatore su piazza e il miglior ds su pizza. GG a loro , e noi siamo ancora nelle mani del nano infame.


----------



## koti (7 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dai siamo seri questa è una mazzata..Emery coi cinesi era dato per certo o quasi..adesso non mettiamoci a dire "Eh ma se arriva il PSG..."...anche per Dani Alves è spuntato il PSG ma era in parola coi gobbi e infatti andrà lì...


Giuro che non sono uno di quelli "ottimisti sempre e comunque", anzi, solo che davvero, non vedo come una persona sana nel cervello possa scegliere noi a loro. Poi ripeto, come si poteva darlo per certo se ancora i cinesi devono diventare i proprietari? Le promesse senza accordi scritti e vincolanti non valgono nulla. Che significa "bloccare"?


----------



## wfiesso (7 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dai siamo seri questa è una mazzata..Emery coi cinesi era dato per certo o quasi..adesso non mettiamoci a dire "Eh ma se arriva il PSG..."...anche per Dani Alves è spuntato il PSG ma era in parola coi gobbi e infatti andrà lì...



Un calcio dritto ai genitali


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Giugno 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Giuro che non sono uno di quelli "ottimisti sempre e comunque", anzi, solo che davvero, non vedo come una persona sana nel cervello possa scegliere noi a loro. Poi ripeto, come si poteva darlo per certo se ancora i cinesi devono diventare i proprietari? Le promesse senza accordi scritti e vincolanti non valgono nulla. Che significa "bloccare"?



Si ma il problema non è la scelta del PSG al posto nostro che ci sta assolutamente.

Il problema è che si dava Emery bloccato dai cinesi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Giugno 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Giuro che non sono uno di quelli "ottimisti sempre e comunque", anzi, solo che davvero, non vedo come una persona sana nel cervello possa scegliere noi a loro. Poi ripeto, come si poteva darlo per certo se ancora i cinesi devono diventare i proprietari? Le promesse senza accordi scritti e vincolanti non valgono nulla. *Che significa "bloccare"?*



Quello che ha fatto lo UTD con Mou mesi fa...


----------



## kolao95 (7 Giugno 2016)

Quelli che danno la colpa a Campopiano, Galatioto e Gangickoff sono ridicoli.


----------



## Mr. Canà (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le notizie riportate ieri sera, da Sky, trovano riscontro su tutti i media europei. Emery è praticamente il nuovo allenatore del Psg. L'accordo, già raggiunto, è su base triennale. Ma c'è una novità: al Psg, insieme ad Emery, si trasferirà anche il DS Monchi.
> 
> E' atteso l'annuncio ufficiale.



Se confermato è un duro colpo per noi e un gran colpo per loro. Più che Emery gli invidierei l'ingaggio di Monchi. Comunque interessante vederli lavorare insieme in un'altra realtà. 

Giampaolo è ancora libero?


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Quelli che danno la colpa a Campopiano, Galatioto e Gangickoff sono ridicoli.



.


----------



## Coripra (7 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Si ma il problema non è la scelta del PSG al posto nostro che ci sta assolutamente.
> 
> Il problema è che si dava Emery bloccato dai cinesi.



... e che di conseguenza sembrerebbe che siano venute meno le condizioni di cessione ai cinesi


----------



## wfiesso (7 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Quelli che danno la colpa a Campopiano, Galatioto e Gangickoff sono ridicoli.



Galatioto e Gancikoff sono solo intermediari, se tutto salta non dipende assolutamente da loro, idem x campopiano, con una riserva (più un interrogativo personale che altro), fino a sabato tutto bene, tutto bello, nero su rosso ecc, dopo le elezioni nessun tweet sulla questione, allora dopo anni di prese x i fondelli e stampa corrotta il dubbio mi viene. Come può benissimo essere una coincidenza, non ha nuove notizie e non sta lì a pubblicare cavolate come fanno i suoi colleghi... però in tutta questa questione le coincidenze iniziano ad essere davvero tante, e non so davvero più a chi credere


----------



## kolao95 (7 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Galatioto e Gancikoff sono solo intermediari, se tutto salta non dipende assolutamente da loro, idem x campopiano, con una riserva (più un interrogativo personale che altro), fino a sabato tutto bene, tutto bello, nero su rosso ecc, dopo le elezioni nessun tweet sulla questione, allora dopo anni di prese x i fondelli e stampa corrotta il dubbio mi viene. Come può benissimo essere una coincidenza, non ha nuove notizie e non sta lì a pubblicare cavolate come fanno i suoi colleghi... però in tutta questa questione le coincidenze iniziano ad essere davvero tante, e non so davvero più a chi credere



Ma quale nessun tweet che sono giorni che dice che tutto sta procedendo. Ma vi volete calmare?!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Giugno 2016)

Da par mio, sottolineo soltanto che nessuno aveva parlato di Emery sicuro al Milan, manco Campopiano, che si era limitato a dire che lui era la prima scelta dei cinesi. Ma ovviamente in un momento come questo oltre gli accordi verbali non possiamo andare. 
Per cui è normale che molte società ci soffino diversi obiettivi. Ma la cosa non mi preoccupa affatto perché il Milan in questi giorni sta giocando una partita molto più importante, ed è quella che riguarda il nostro futuro. 
Dispiace per Ibra, dispiace per Monchi, dispiace per Emery e dispiacerà per tutti quelli che andranno altrove da qui alla firma del preliminare. Ma poi, se tutto va bene, saranno altri a doversi "dispiacere". Gli avversari prima di tutto. E in secondo luogo una bella frangia di tifo che ormai ha perso completamente la bussola.

Ciò detto, spero soltanto che se la cessione vada in porto, moltissima gente abbia il buongusto di non esultare un accidente.
Perché i commenti che ho letto e che sto continuando a leggere non sono in alcun modo giustificabili, né dallo sconforto e né dalle vicissitudini societarie. Ormai il pregiudizio e la fatalità sono diventati la normalità, tant'è che spesso sconfinano nel grottesco e nell'assurdo, per cui me ne tiro fuori e tornerò a commentare soltanto quando le cose saranno definite in un verso o nell'altro.
Tornerò dopo la tempesta, sperando di trovare tutt'altro clima e di non dover contare i morti ma i sopravvissuti.

Buon divertimento!


----------



## wfiesso (7 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma quale nessun tweet che sono giorni che dice che tutto sta procedendo. Ma vi volete calmare?!



Ripeto é solo una mia sensazione dopo anni di prese in giro, felicissimo se vengo smentito ci mancherebbe altro


----------



## daframax (7 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Da par mio, sottolineo soltanto che nessuno aveva parlato di Emery sicuro al Milan, manco Campopiano, che si era limitato a dire che lui era la prima scelta dei cinesi. Ma ovviamente in un momento come questo oltre gli accordi verbali non possiamo andare.
> Per cui è normale che molte società ci soffino diversi obiettivi. Ma la cosa non mi preoccupa affatto perché il Milan in questi giorni sta giocando una partita molto più importante, ed è quella che riguarda il nostro futuro.
> Dispiace per Ibra, dispiace per Monchi, dispiace per Emery e dispiacerà per tutti quelli che andranno altrove da qui alla firma del preliminare. Ma poi, se tutto va bene, saranno altri a doversi "dispiacere". Gli avversari prima di tutto. E in secondo luogo una bella frangia di tifo che ormai ha perso completamente la bussola.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Da par mio, sottolineo soltanto che nessuno aveva parlato di Emery sicuro al Milan, manco Campopiano, che si era limitato a dire che lui era la prima scelta dei cinesi. Ma ovviamente in un momento come questo oltre gli accordi verbali non possiamo andare.
> Per cui è normale che molte società ci soffino diversi obiettivi. Ma la cosa non mi preoccupa affatto perché il Milan in questi giorni sta giocando una partita molto più importante, ed è quella che riguarda il nostro futuro.
> Dispiace per Ibra, dispiace per Monchi, dispiace per Emery e dispiacerà per tutti quelli che andranno altrove da qui alla firma del preliminare. Ma poi, se tutto va bene, saranno altri a doversi "dispiacere". Gli avversari prima di tutto. E in secondo luogo una bella frangia di tifo che ormai ha perso completamente la bussola.
> 
> ...



A me sembra normale lo sconforto dei tifosi dopo ste giornate..passate le elezioni come molti avevano anticipato è calato il silenzio sulla cessione..va tutto avanti, bene..credo che ogni tifoso se lo auguri..ma essere positivi è dura..lo ero 7-8 giorni fa...adesso comincio a perdere ogni fiducia perché ancora non so i nomi di chi ci vorrebbe comprare


----------



## Gekyn (7 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Da par mio, sottolineo soltanto che nessuno aveva parlato di Emery sicuro al Milan, manco Campopiano, che si era limitato a dire che lui era la prima scelta dei cinesi. Ma ovviamente in un momento come questo oltre gli accordi verbali non possiamo andare.
> Per cui è normale che molte società ci soffino diversi obiettivi. Ma la cosa non mi preoccupa affatto perché il Milan in questi giorni sta giocando una partita molto più importante, ed è quella che riguarda il nostro futuro.
> Dispiace per Ibra, dispiace per Monchi, dispiace per Emery e dispiacerà per tutti quelli che andranno altrove da qui alla firma del preliminare. Ma poi, se tutto va bene, saranno altri a doversi "dispiacere". Gli avversari prima di tutto. E in secondo luogo una bella frangia di tifo che ormai ha perso completamente la bussola.
> 
> ...



Concordo!


----------



## ps18ps (7 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Da par mio, sottolineo soltanto che nessuno aveva parlato di Emery sicuro al Milan, manco Campopiano, che si era limitato a dire che lui era la prima scelta dei cinesi. Ma ovviamente in un momento come questo oltre gli accordi verbali non possiamo andare.
> Per cui è normale che molte società ci soffino diversi obiettivi. Ma la cosa non mi preoccupa affatto perché il Milan in questi giorni sta giocando una partita molto più importante, ed è quella che riguarda il nostro futuro.
> Dispiace per Ibra, dispiace per Monchi, dispiace per Emery e dispiacerà per tutti quelli che andranno altrove da qui alla firma del preliminare. Ma poi, se tutto va bene, saranno altri a doversi "dispiacere". Gli avversari prima di tutto. E in secondo luogo una bella frangia di tifo che ormai ha perso completamente la bussola.
> 
> ...



concordo su tutto


----------



## hiei87 (7 Giugno 2016)

Poi sono io quello troppo pessimista ogni volta che escono fuori certe buone notizie.


----------



## Jino (7 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi, hanno un mare di soldi ed un progetto serio ed ambizioso. 

Noi siamo ad oggi il nulla, anzi, siamo un luogo dove è impossibile lavorare, che si parli di dirigente, allenatore o calciatore.


----------



## beleno (7 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Da par mio, sottolineo soltanto che nessuno aveva parlato di Emery sicuro al Milan, manco Campopiano, che si era limitato a dire che lui era la prima scelta dei cinesi. Ma ovviamente in un momento come questo oltre gli accordi verbali non possiamo andare.
> Per cui è normale che molte società ci soffino diversi obiettivi. Ma la cosa non mi preoccupa affatto perché il Milan in questi giorni sta giocando una partita molto più importante, ed è quella che riguarda il nostro futuro.
> Dispiace per Ibra, dispiace per Monchi, dispiace per Emery e dispiacerà per tutti quelli che andranno altrove da qui alla firma del preliminare. Ma poi, se tutto va bene, saranno altri a doversi "dispiacere". Gli avversari prima di tutto. E in secondo luogo una bella frangia di tifo che ormai ha perso completamente la bussola.
> 
> ...



Bravo Re, ora continuerò a seguirti su Twitter. 
A logica, la venuta dei cinesi era necessaria per l'ingaggio di Emery, ma l'ingaggio di Emery non è necessario per la venuta dei cinesi. Se non sarà lui potrà essere un altro. Purtroppo, oggi siamo in mezzo al guado (lo dice l'intervista di Galatioto di metà aprile e il comunicato di Fininvest relativo all'esclusiva), e senza basi per ora non si può costruire. Io spero che le basi verranno gettate presto.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Giugno 2016)

Domanda a chi si piange addosso: cosa c'entrano Emery e Monchi col Milan e i cinesi?


----------



## neversayconte (7 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Da par mio, sottolineo soltanto che nessuno aveva parlato di Emery sicuro al Milan, manco Campopiano, che si era limitato a dire che lui era la prima scelta dei cinesi. Ma ovviamente in un momento come questo oltre gli accordi verbali non possiamo andare.
> Per cui è normale che molte società ci soffino diversi obiettivi. Ma la cosa non mi preoccupa affatto perché il Milan in questi giorni sta giocando una partita molto più importante, ed è quella che riguarda il nostro futuro.
> Dispiace per Ibra, dispiace per Monchi, dispiace per Emery e dispiacerà per tutti quelli che andranno altrove da qui alla firma del preliminare. Ma poi, se tutto va bene, saranno altri a doversi "dispiacere". Gli avversari prima di tutto. E in secondo luogo una bella frangia di tifo che ormai ha perso completamente la bussola.
> 
> ...



E chi ce le dà le notizie future?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Giugno 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> E chi ce le dà le notizie future?



Ho detto commentare, non aggiornare  non mollo nulla fino alla fine.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Da par mio, sottolineo soltanto che nessuno aveva parlato di Emery sicuro al Milan, manco Campopiano, che si era limitato a dire che lui era la prima scelta dei cinesi. Ma ovviamente in un momento come questo oltre gli accordi verbali non possiamo andare.
> Per cui è normale che molte società ci soffino diversi obiettivi. Ma la cosa non mi preoccupa affatto perché il Milan in questi giorni sta giocando una partita molto più importante, ed è quella che riguarda il nostro futuro.
> Dispiace per Ibra, dispiace per Monchi, dispiace per Emery e dispiacerà per tutti quelli che andranno altrove da qui alla firma del preliminare. Ma poi, se tutto va bene, saranno altri a doversi "dispiacere". Gli avversari prima di tutto. E in secondo luogo una bella frangia di tifo che ormai ha perso completamente la bussola.
> 
> ...


Concordo, ho scritto un messaggio un po' simile qualche minuto fa ma mi è stato cancellato e non mi spiego il motivo.
Avevo scritto che il clima è irrespirabile e che il forum è diventato pesantissimo, evidentemente non sono l'unico a pensarla così.


----------



## Jino (7 Giugno 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Domanda a chi si piange addosso: cosa c'entrano Emery e Monchi col Milan e i cinesi?



Ma infatti. Io davvero non capisco come qualcuno potesse pensare a questo abbinamento. Il Milan, i cinesi, una montagna di soldi...sono un sogno ad oggi campato per aria ed un tecnico vincente ed ambizioso come Emery giustamente pretende fatti, cose concrete, progetti.


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2016)

*A prescindere a tutto, è tramontato Emery (insieme a Monchi) ma la trattativa per la cessione della società è ancora in piedi. O almeno così sembra.

Se salterà, ci sfogheremo. Ora, però, restiamo sul tema (Emery e Monchi) e lasciamo perdere la cessione in questo topic. Le due notizie non devono essere collegate per forza.*


----------



## Coripra (7 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ho detto commentare, non aggiornare  non mollo nulla fino alla fine.



Ah bè, meno male!
Però mi mancheranno i tuoi post, precisi, dettagliati, moderati.
Uff... e io detesto twitter...
Scusate l'OT...

Tornando IT, ma Monchi non aveva detto che si prendeva un anno sabbatico (vabbè lo so che non aveva detto così)


----------



## ps18ps (7 Giugno 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Ah bè, meno male!
> Però mi mancheranno i tuoi post, precisi, dettagliati, moderati.
> Uff... e io detesto twitter...
> Scusate l'OT...
> ...



si mancheranno anche a me


----------



## The Ripper (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *A prescindere a tutto, è tramontato Emery (insieme a Monchi) ma la trattativa per la cessione della società è ancora in piedi. O almeno così sembra.
> 
> Se salterà, ci sfogheremo. Ora, però, restiamo sul tema (Emery e Monchi) e lasciamo perdere la cessione in questo topic. Le due notizie non devono essere collegate per forza.*



Bravo Admin.
Basta isteria tipo ragazzine con le mestruazioni.

Il PSG ha bisogno di programmare subito, il presidente è stato chiarissimo.
Però...però... non so se Emery sia l'uomo giusto per le ambizioni del PSG. E' chiaro che a Parigi vogliono la Champions...Emery lo vedo meglio in una squadra e in una società che ha un progetto su più anni (come potremmo essere noi con i cinesi). Non ce lo vedo a vincere subito col PSG. Al posto loro avrei fatto follie per Simeone.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le notizie riportate ieri sera, da Sky, trovano riscontro su tutti i media europei. Emery è praticamente il nuovo allenatore del Psg. L'accordo, già raggiunto, è su base triennale. Ma c'è una novità: al Psg, insieme ad Emery, si trasferirà anche il DS Monchi.
> 
> E' atteso l'annuncio ufficiale.



Pessima notizia, ci credevo in Emery. A Monchi no. Se avevano davvero in mente di prendere un DS non avrebbero confermato Galliani per un altro anno.

Se ora dovessi scegliere tra quelli papabili (dato che è inutile sperare in allenatori ambiti da top club), mi andrebbe benissimo anche Garcia. E magari, se succede il miracolo e Galliani verrà defenestrato entro un anno, l'anno prossimo potrebbe raggiungerlo Sabatini che ha già annunciato che questo sarà il suo ultimo anno alla Roma.


----------



## smallball (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *A prescindere a tutto, è tramontato Emery (insieme a Monchi) ma la trattativa per la cessione della società è ancora in piedi. O almeno così sembra.
> 
> Se salterà, ci sfogheremo. Ora, però, restiamo sul tema (Emery e Monchi) e lasciamo perdere la cessione in questo topic. Le due notizie non devono essere collegate per forza.*



giustissimo, e comunque Emery fa bene ad andare in Francia,li' puo' puntare a traguardi ambiziosi da subito


----------



## kolao95 (7 Giugno 2016)

A 'sto punto spero in Donadoni, che per me non è inferiore a Pellegrini e Garcia.


----------



## wfiesso (7 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> A 'sto punto spero in Donadoni, che per me non è inferiore a Pellegrini e Garcia.



SE cambiamo proprietà ora che Emery é andato non escluderei un tentativo x Simeone, se non fosse nemmeno lui allora credo andrebbero diretti su pellegrini.


----------



## kolao95 (7 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> SE cambiamo proprietà ora che Emery é andato non escluderei un tentativo x Simeone, se non fosse nemmeno lui allora credo andrebbero diretti su pellegrini.



Sé, Simeone ha rifiutato il PSG per restare a Madrid, non credo proprio possa venire.. Purtroppo.


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sé, Simeone ha rifiutato il PSG per restare a Madrid, non credo proprio possa venire.. Purtroppo.



Esattamente.


----------



## wfiesso (7 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sé, Simeone ha rifiutato il PSG per restare a Madrid, non credo proprio possa venire.. Purtroppo.



No, ma figurati, dico solo che secondo me un tentativo lo farebbero, poi altri disponibili chi sarebbero oltre a pellegrini? Van gaal, Garcia e i vari Donadoni Montella ...


----------



## Crox93 (7 Giugno 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Non vedo cosa centri questo con la cessione societaria. Solo un malato mentale accetterebbe noi invece che il PSG, cinesi o non cinesi.


Non per forza, uno come Emery ama i progetti solidi e ben fatti.
Il PSG è uno squadrone nel senso pieno di figurine ma ha bisogno di molto ancora per diventare davvero una "squadra" al top.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (7 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Giugno 2016)

Ecco la famosa rivoluzione di Al-Khelaifi


Ha fatto benissimo.


----------



## sballotello (7 Giugno 2016)

Una società forte paga la clausola di simeone e il ds dell atletico Madrid e li prende


----------



## fra29 (7 Giugno 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Una società forte paga la clausola di simeone e il ds dell atletico Madrid e li prende



Penso fosse il progetto forte del PSG, se non ci sono riusciti loro..


----------



## kollaps (7 Giugno 2016)

Pellegrini con ibra. 
Se ibra va allo united allora ci aspetta la muerte


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Giugno 2016)

Emery era la cosa più bella che ci potesse capitare.

E ovviamente...


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Giugno 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Emery era la cosa più bella che ci potesse capitare.
> 
> E ovviamente...



.


----------



## Memories of the Time (7 Giugno 2016)

Concordo...


----------



## The Ripper (7 Giugno 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Emery era la cosa più bella che ci potesse capitare.
> 
> E ovviamente...



su questo concordo
meglio di emery solo simeone. ma figuriamoci...


----------



## Roger84 (7 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Da par mio, sottolineo soltanto che nessuno aveva parlato di Emery sicuro al Milan, manco Campopiano, che si era limitato a dire che lui era la prima scelta dei cinesi. Ma ovviamente in un momento come questo oltre gli accordi verbali non possiamo andare.
> Per cui è normale che molte società ci soffino diversi obiettivi. Ma la cosa non mi preoccupa affatto perché il Milan in questi giorni sta giocando una partita molto più importante, ed è quella che riguarda il nostro futuro.
> Dispiace per Ibra, dispiace per Monchi, dispiace per Emery e dispiacerà per tutti quelli che andranno altrove da qui alla firma del preliminare. Ma poi, se tutto va bene, saranno altri a doversi "dispiacere". Gli avversari prima di tutto. E in secondo luogo una bella frangia di tifo che ormai ha perso completamente la bussola.
> 
> ...



Concordo in pieno! 
Lo sconforto generale che leggo non è accettabile considerando che non siamo al 15 o 20giugno!!!
Abbiamo tempo in caso purtroppo per entrare in una depressione perenne (me in primis), ma ora stiamo ai fatti e alle notizie da chi ne sà veramente...no i ciarlatani giornalai anti milanisti!!!

Ovviamente mi dispiace moltissimo se Emery andrà ufficialmente a Parigi, ma l'importante è la questione societaria!!!


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le notizie riportate ieri sera, da Sky, trovano riscontro su tutti i media europei. Emery è praticamente il nuovo allenatore del Psg. L'accordo, già raggiunto, è su base triennale. Ma c'è una novità: al Psg, insieme ad Emery, si trasferirà anche il DS Monchi.
> 
> E' atteso l'annuncio ufficiale.



non ho mai creduto a emery e difatti solo qualche giorno fa lo definivo pazzo per preferire noi ad un progetto già avviato come quello del psg. 

cmq tutta sta vicenda sta diventando una barzelletta, sembra facciano a gara per accostarci gente che puntualmente poi finisce altrove. 
basta illudere la gente, non se ne può più.


----------



## 13-33 (8 Giugno 2016)

Emery quest'anno in liga sesto posto fuori casa 10 sconfite 9 parreggi. E bravo pero calma.


----------



## Jino (8 Giugno 2016)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Emery quest'anno in liga sesto posto fuori casa 10 sconfite 9 parreggi. E bravo pero calma.



Si ma parliamoci chiaro, per arrivare in fondo ad una competizione come l'EL sei OBBLIGATO a lasciare indietro tanti punti in campionato. Guarda le due finaliste dove sono finite in classifica.

Ottavo il Liverpool e settimo il Siviglia.

Un motivo c'è.


----------



## ignaxio (8 Giugno 2016)

Ma Blanc ha firmato con qualcuno? Perché non prova il Milan?


----------



## Isao (8 Giugno 2016)

*L'Equipe afferma che in realtà il PSG sta ancora cercando di convincere Simeone e che Emery sarebbe l'alternativa (più fattibile)*


----------



## Louis Van Hege (8 Giugno 2016)

Anche a me sembra strano Unai al Psg come prima scelta, 3 Europa League tanta roba ma perso Ibra crederei più ad un nome "più da Champions League" nonostante io ami il basco e nonostante lo potrebbe diventare a breve.
E' più un nome da Milan cinese per un progetto in avvio che uno spendibile per un progetto già avviato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Giugno 2016)

Isao ha scritto:


> *L'Equipe afferma che in realtà il PSG sta ancora cercando di convincere Simeone e che Emery sarebbe l'alternativa (più fattibile)*



Il mancato passaggio di Emery al PSG spazzerebbe via molte preoccupazioni, è una notizia di cui abbiamo fortemente bisogno.


----------



## DannySa (8 Giugno 2016)

Isao ha scritto:


> *L'Equipe afferma che in realtà il PSG sta ancora cercando di convincere Simeone e che Emery sarebbe l'alternativa (più fattibile)*



'Sto cristo di Psg, pigliano tutti loro, chissà quando si accorgeranno che giocano in un campionato dilettantistico.


----------



## danjr (8 Giugno 2016)

Ma se proponi saltano tutti i big allenatori, piuttosto di brocchi o dell'osceno Giampaolo, perché non provare Oddo?


----------



## Djici (8 Giugno 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ma Blanc ha firmato con qualcuno? Perché non prova il Milan?



Blanc e scarso scarso


----------



## ignaxio (8 Giugno 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Blanc e scarso scarso



sì ma..

Blanc > Brocchi > Giampaolo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Giugno 2016)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Emery quest'anno in liga sesto posto fuori casa 10 sconfite 9 parreggi. E bravo pero calma.


Considera, però, che i primi tre posti sono prenotati, quindi bisogna escludere le due di Madrid e il Barcellona. In Spagna la classifica inizia dal quarto posto, quindi Emery ha fatto il terzo


----------



## fra29 (8 Giugno 2016)

Oddo piuttosto.. Da quanto leggo il Pescara ha mostrato il miglior gioco della B. Lui ha fatto la sua gavetta, è cresciuto nelle nostre giovanili e ha vinto da titolare le settima.. Via Brocchi per favore, il medioman della vita sia da calciatore sia da allenatore..


----------

